
Show HN: A nice Robot Reviews website \{•̃_•̃}/ - zerzeru
https://www.personalrobots.biz/?robotics
======
Kemejii
Amazing!

Feedback: Site is pretty good. Information is easy to search. I would like to
see how they are made. (what hardware and software used in the process of
making them)

Thanks!

------
zerzeru
please add your feedback here !

